# Closed- can delete   Musical Item Cataloging



## Whohaw (Jul 7, 2020)

Today's Cataloging event is all musical items.

PM (start conversation) for DODO Code. 

( Cataloging - Pick it up, Put it down. That is it! Then go home and select the leaf catalog icon on the bottom of you nook shopping screen and you can now order everything you've picked up) 

Complete sets include;

amp's all 7, harp's all 5, fancy violin all 3, grand piano all 4, upright piano all 4, dj turntable all 4, electric guitar all 7, drum sets all 8, effects rack all 6, electric bass all 8, cello all 3, rock guitar all 8, synthesizer all 6, pedal board all 3, silver mic.

This is a large set so make sure you come with only some bells in your pocket to shop as this will make it much easier for you. You are also welcome to tour and request additional cataloging items via pm. No entry fee but tips will be accepted. Please be respectful and leave via airport. Free Ukulele and a music stand for the first 10 visitors  It is a nice sunny day, temperature is comfortable! Ordlinn Cay Weather

Other things to note:Today 🌤 Clear all day
 Expect some shooting stars around 07:22 pm, 08:32 pm, 09:04 pm, 10:16 pm, 10:59 pm, 12:17 am, 12:47 am, 01:07 am, 01:59 am, 02:41 am and 03:42 am

12 July 2020
Not sure who's crafting, villagers houses are in back 40..check them out.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, would love to come later please ?

sorry won’t be online for a couple of hours


----------



## Peebers (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! Until when are you free? Because im about to go to bed but I’m interested!!

If this end soon though, thats okay!!


----------



## Debeers (Jul 7, 2020)

Can I come now?


----------



## Whitela (Jul 7, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'd love to stop by whenever you're open. Thanks!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jul 8, 2020)

Well you already know I wanna' come over! lolol  I'll talk to you tomorrow though, no worries =^.^=   (PURPLE!!!)


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd love to come once you are open again


----------



## lichia (Jul 8, 2020)

i'd love to stop by when you're open again!


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 8, 2020)

are you busy right now?


----------



## OLoveLy (Jul 8, 2020)

May I come too? ^^


----------



## Morgana1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi. May I visit?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 9, 2020)

Bump- Good morning


----------



## xMartin (Jul 9, 2020)

I know this was a while ago but are you still open? Been desperate for some musical items ! I'll be online in around 20 minutes if you'll be open then too?


----------



## Toska (Jul 9, 2020)

I'd love to do this, but I won't be available for 3-7 hours. If we can't do it that late, it's fine! I'm just a little busy today


----------



## AngiefromEroda (Jul 9, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Barney (Jul 9, 2020)

If this is still open, I'd love to come over?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 9, 2020)

taking off for about 2 hours, life happens   , keep pm'ing or post and i will get back to you


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 9, 2020)

Rainbow is gone


----------



## Snek (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi! Are you still accepting?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 12, 2020)

Last day for musical stuff, kitchen stuff next I think


----------



## Izonu (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello! i'd love to catalogue please!


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi! If you’re still available for cataloguing I’d love to come!


----------

